# Should I use Wattpad?



## boxofbizarro (Jun 12, 2014)

I was recently suggested Wattpad. I don't really know a lot about it. I read an article that seems to be all for it. Has anyone here used it that has any opinions one way or the other? I mainly write short stories, and I'm looking for any advice or experiences that anyone wants to,share. Thank you.


----------



## WechtleinUns (Jun 12, 2014)

Hey boxofbizarro. It all depends on what you intend to do with your writing. If you're aiming for a professional writing career, then I'd recommend staying away from the online showcases. On the other hand, if you just want someplace to store your writing, and don't care too much about comments or critical praise, then Wattpad should be fine.

There are some very good authors on Wattpad, but much of the stuff there isn't professional quality. Online showcases don't really have barriers to entry, so a lot of people just flood their accounts with lower grade stuff, in terms of editing care. Further, you probably won't receive very in-depth critiques, if that's whats your looking for. Many of the comments are short acknowledgements of your work, in a really enthusiastic tone.

Long story short, if your willing to wade through the crap and wait patient for others to do the same, then go for it. If you want to get paid, then save your stuff.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Jun 13, 2014)

Or, the better option would be....

Stick around here. You'll get good, in depth (most of the time) critiques and honest advice. The writers here are a bunch who really want to see other writers succeed.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 15, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend using Wattpad, only because there's not a whole lot of good things floating around there. That is to say, I read some stuff that's actually pretty good, but for the most part the things posted there are sub-par. As in Mary Sues effing everywhere. 
Wattpad is good if you have some bad fanfiction you're not particularly attached to, or for posting that Mary Sue piece that everyone has written at least once. Like if you're having a block and need to waste some words on a crappy story just to get the juices flowing again. I'd send that stuff to Wattpad. 
Other than that, I'd steer clear of it. But that's just me. My cousin really likes posting her work on there. I'd suggest reading through some stories on Wattpad and seeing if your work would fit in, or if it's the type of stuff you'd like your work to be floating around with. If it's giving you good vibes then by all means, post away.


----------



## krishan (Jun 18, 2014)

There is a lot of work that is not very well-written on Wattpad - there are no editorial standards for the writing that appears there. It does, perhaps, have a less-than-fantastic reputation.

It also has a very large audience. For the right kind of story, Wattpad could be an excellent way of finding readers. The chances of making money from it are slim, but your work will at least be read.


----------



## BryanJ62 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Funny, I was just about the create a discussion on this site but than I thought I'd do a search and see if someone beat me to it. Glad I did . After looking through it I don't think it would hurt to have another place to read or share some of your stuff. I have a bunch of short stories I played around with years ago and I could see putting it on there. I feel extremely comfortable asking for people's advice on this site. I know I'll get an honest answer but I'm curious if it's the same over there. Something tells me there's a tad bit of sugar coating going on. Could be wrong. Who knows??? *


----------



## want2learn (Aug 23, 2014)

boxofbizarro said:


> I was recently suggested Wattpad. I don't really know a lot about it. I read an article that seems to be all for it. Has anyone here used it that has any opinions one way or the other? I mainly write short stories, and I'm looking for any advice or experiences that anyone wants to,share. Thank you.


 Hi,

Thought I should share my knowledge of reading stories on Wattpad and can I just say it's a great place to get your work out there and even build A fan base. I haven't written anything as of yet but have been reading a number of stories over the past 2 years and can I just say there are some really talented writers there and all other writers(new, upcoming so forth) as well.


Thanks


----------



## TKent (Sep 5, 2014)

It definitely depends on your goals. If you are writing young adult or new adult fiction (fantasy, romance, sci-fi, etc.) then you will find a huge group of readers there. You will get almost zero feedback that will improve your actual writing technique on Wattpad because most of the readers and writers don't have the knowledge necessary to do so. (Do that here at WF. And read the work of others here and the critiques that are given. You'll learn tons.) But there are other benefits.

I am posting my first story there but my goal is not to have it published but instead to learn from it. The benefits I get from Wattpad are: 1.) it is great practice AND having people reading your story in serial format is pretty darned motivating - I get private messages and comments if I don't post the next part promptly - I am basically writing my first / rough draft there - it sucks but I plan to get better, 2.) to get feedback on whether my target audience is interested in my story/characters/etc. 3.) to do just as want2learn said and build a fan base. 

And I know that sounds arrogant since I am a new writer. But I can't lie, I am writing because I want people to want to read my story. Would I like to write a pulitzer prize winning literary novel someday? Sure! But I may never get there. And besides I also want to write new adult romance that the target audience enjoys. And on Wattpad, I've gained a handful of readers who are enjoying my story, commenting on it as I write it, and helping me understand what is and isn't working for them. I can see when I publish a new part that doesn't get many reads/votes and try to figure out what is missing and get honest answers from that handful of actual readers.

I actually learned about Wattpad from an article in the AJC (or maybe it was WSJ) about Margaret Atwood (one of my favorite authors of all time) using Wattpad to reach a younger generation of writers. The article also talked about some young writers who are now traditionally published authors who 'cut their writing teeth' on Wattpad. I purchased and read a book from one of those authors and loved it. (But that is definitely the exception, not the rule).

And I am actually reading a handful of unbelievably good stories on Wattpad. A couple of the young ladies are going to be published some day if they keep it up. Saving Nightlock is one of my favorites. She is a new writer and writes so well. And she's serious about it too, and gets feedback, then whips up a notice that her story is ON HOLD for fixing. I absolutely love to interact with some of the young writers who are serious about becoming a writer and working hard to get there. It is so refreshing!

But again, depends on what you are writing, what you plan to do with it, how you plan to get there, etc.  Regardless of where your stories end up going, I highly suggest you get some critiqued here if you haven't already. 



want2learn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thought I should share my knowledge of reading stories on Wattpad and can I just say it's a great place to get your work out there and even build A fan base. I haven't written anything as of yet but have been reading a number of stories over the past 2 years and can I just say there are some really talented writers there and all other writers(new, upcoming so forth) as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## TKent (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey BoB (box of bizarro),

Here is an interesting article from an author who ended up getting her books traditionally published as a result of using WP.  http://laurahoward78.blogspot.com/2012/11/self-publishing-on-wattpad.html#.VAzVHfldVYU


----------



## Arrakis (Feb 27, 2015)

Like above posters have said, Wattpad does have a small handful of great writers and critics, but for the most part, it's not a place where you're likely to get valuable feedback. Once in a blue moon, you'll get an in-depth and comprehensive review, but most users there are just a bunch of ignorant, overemotional teenagers whom just post incoherent, one-sentence comments. I couldn't tell you how many times I've been flamed and cursed out on that website for supposedly being mean and rude, when mine reviews were simply honest and constructive.

Personally, I've not been a huge fan of Wattpad ever since they mutilated their website. The homepage used to be MUCH more welcoming, and things in general were very easy to find. But now, the website is a bloody mess. The new profile pages also look like a cheap Twitter imitation.

But that aside, to give some solid advice: Wattpad can be a good place if your seeking exposure, but don't count on getting a beneficial review.


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 23, 2015)

Keep in mind it's a social network in which people expect social interaction. It definitely won't hurt your writing to post there- heck if you're a fantasy or YA author it might even give you some extra fans; personally however it's just another place to put your work. Good luck on your choice!


----------



## Monaque (Mar 31, 2015)

I agree with some here that WP does have its social aspect, very much young adult and vampires and romance, and maybe a bit of both. That article above about Laura Howard isn`t the only story about an author getting published because of WP. Beth Reekles got a deal with Random House because of her romance type novel, but that was teen orientated as well.
Maybe there`s a trend there?


----------



## BryanJ62 (Mar 31, 2015)

*I am tempted, no check that, I will place a story on their board as an experiment. About a week ago I found a so-called novel I tried to create until I realized novel writing was hard. What, you actually have to put in the hours to do these things? Somehow it has survived I don't know how many computers and a handful of viruses. I believe I wrote it 20 plus years ago and it isn't even finished. I brought it up today and looked through it. If I can figure out what the heck I was writing about I'll squeeze in an ending, create some chapters and add a chapter a week. I can see it now, it becomes a national bestseller. Go figure.*


----------



## Monaque (Apr 1, 2015)

BryanJ62 said:


> *I am tempted, no check that, I will place a story on their board as an experiment. About a week ago I found a so-called novel I tried to create until I realized novel writing was hard. What, you actually have to put in the hours to do these things? Somehow it has survived I don't know how many computers and a handful of viruses. I believe I wrote it 20 plus years ago and it isn't even finished. I brought it up today and looked through it. If I can figure out what the heck I was writing about I'll squeeze in an ending, create some chapters and add a chapter a week. I can see it now, it becomes a national bestseller. Go figure.*


Stranger things have happened.:grin:


----------



## Ideduce (Apr 1, 2015)

Would https://www.fictionpress.com/ be a better choice for this person? I thought I'd bring up a site I use to use. I'm not sure how popular or good it has gotten though.


----------



## Monaque (Apr 2, 2015)

Ideduce said:


> Would https://www.fictionpress.com/ be a better choice for this person? I thought I'd bring up a site I use to use. I'm not sure how popular or good it has gotten though.



Interesting, never seen that one before. A cursory glance it seems ok, never going to appeal to the crowd looking for style over substance. Plenty of stories there though.


----------

